# MY SONS FIRST BOW KILL



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

lil joker talked me in to staying late sunday of opening bow weekend
WELL it was worth it!!!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

awesome bounty indeed!! brings back memories of bow-hunting in the hills of north-central and north-western arkansas!! just now getting back into bow-hunting wild hogs in my old stomping grounds of East Texas!


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

AWMiller said:


> awesome bounty indeed!! brings back memories of bow-hunting in the hills of north-central and north-western arkansas!! just now getting back into bow-hunting wild hogs in my old stomping grounds of East Texas!


hey ifen your just getting back into bow hunting you might want one of these!!
not trying to advertize on hunting forum just doing a little showing off today. LOL!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Skuff Daddy, congrats to your son, and to you.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats to your son. My 10 (now 11) son got his first bow doe this year also.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats young man...


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

man those two bows would be an excellent addition!! send them my way!!! hahahaha.... in fact I have to get out and start testing some bows and replenish what I no longer have at the moment!


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats to the young man, is he trying to keep up with his cousin Easton?


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*Trying man Trying*



VannoySkiff said:


> Congrats to the young man, is he trying to keep up with his cousin Easton?


hey hes gotta long way to go to try and keep up with those guys (him and his dado) hahah
but we hav'en fun trying


----------

